# problem starting 'xorg'



## no1 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have installed FreeBSD 10 and also Xorg and KDE. Whenever I type `startx` in the command line sometimes X-Windows freezes. I get an error 
	
	



```
Failed to load local module "fbdev" (module does not exists,0)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2014)

What video card do you have? And did you configure X? 

6.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## no1 (Jul 31, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What videocard do you have? And did you configure X?


 I am using Nvidia Geforce 210. I have not completely configured X. I should do it. Should I install Nvidia drivers?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2014)

no1 said:
			
		

> I should do it.Should I install nvidia drivers?


Yes, I definitely recommend installing them.

You can ignore the error about fbdev, the device doesn't exist on FreeBSD.


----------



## no1 (Aug 3, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can ignore the error about fbdev, the device doesn't exist on FreeBSD.


I don't even know that fbdev is a device


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2014)

no1 said:
			
		

> SirDice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Linux specific device. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_framebuffer


----------

